# Thunderbolt 4 Dockingstation mit PD & 2x 4k 120Hz HDMI



## kleinerEisbär (18. März 2022)

Hi :3 

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer Dockingstation für mein XPS Notebook mit Thunderbolt 4 im Home Office. Es verfügt lediglich über den integrierten Grafikchip des i7. 
Momentan habe ich meine beiden OLED 4K 120Hz via USB-C auf HDMI Stecker mit einem HDMI 4K 120Hz zertifiziertem Kabel direkt am Notebook angeschlossen. 
Da ich insgesamt nur 3 Anschlüsse habe & das Netzteil ja auch noch eines braucht, bleibt keine Möglichkeit dafür weitere Geräte anzuschließen., wie z.B. Maus + Tastatur o.ä.

Folglich brauche ich eine Dockingstation die idealweise folgendes unterstützt:
- 2x HDMI 4k 120Hz Zertifizierte Anschlüsse oder 2x Thunderbolt Anschlüsse an die ich entsprechende Adapter anschließen könnte
- PowerDelivery mit idealerweise 80Watt+ 
- 1x Thunderbolt 4 Kabel zum Notebook
- (Ethernet Anschluss)
- 2+ USB A Anschlüsse idealerweise USB 3.2 Gen 2


Budget wäre erstmal egal weils sowieso auf die Firma geht.


Im Büro hab ich an zwei Razer WQHD Monitoren das Thunderbolt 4 Dock von Razer, das unterstützt aber laut Spezfikation lediglich 
*Anzeige(n): *2x 4K @ 60 Hz oder 1x 8K @ 30 Hz
und das trotz 4x Thunderbolt 4 Anschlüssen.
Ich hab es damit zuhause mit den beiden OLEDs auch versucht, aber dabei bekomme ich lediglich 4K 60Hz zur Auswahl wie bereits erwartet. Ansonsten wäre die natürlich ideal zwecks sonstiger Spezifikationen.


Hat jemand von Euch vielleicht einen ähnlichen Anwendungsfall oder eine Idee für eine Dockingstation die das könnte, bin auf meiner Suche leider überhaupt nicht fündig geworden. Die meisten die ähnliche Grafikanschlüsse haben sind nur mit DisplayPort Anschlüssen ausgestattet, die kann ich aber nicht nutzen, weil die OLEDs ja nur HDMI unterstützen


----------



## claster17 (18. März 2022)

2x 4K120 schafft TB4 meines Wissens gar nicht, sondern nur 1x 4K120 oder 2x 4K60. Du forderst 2x 40Gb/s von einem Anschluss, der selbst nur 40Gb/s schafft.

Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich sehe, wäre eGPU. Also z.B. folgende Kombi:








						Razer Core X Chroma ab € 394,82 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Razer Core X Chroma ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: GPU wechselbar (PCIe-Grafikkarte) • GPU: N/A • Schnittstelle: 1x Thunderbolt 3 (Buchse) • Erweiterun… ✔ eGPU ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 3050 Eagle 8G ab € 329,99 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 3050 Eagle 8G ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Anschlüsse: 2x HDMI 2.1, 2x DisplayPort 1.4a • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050 - 8GB GDDR6 - Desktop • Ch… ✔ PCIe ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## kleinerEisbär (4. April 2022)

claster17 schrieb:


> 2x 4K120 schafft TB4 meines Wissens gar nicht, sondern nur 1x 4K120 oder 2x 4K60. Du forderst 2x 40Gb/s von einem Anschluss, der selbst nur 40Gb/s schafft.
> 
> Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich sehe, wäre eGPU. Also z.B. folgende Kombi:
> 
> ...


Ganz vergessen zu antworten. Hab ich so gemacht, nur statt  der 3050 ne 3080 fe die noch im Büro rumlag ^^ Danke dir!


----------

